# Double boa or laces



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I've got both, and like both. If I had the choice I'd go laces though, just less that can go wrong. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I prefer laces, I found the double boa needed constant re-tightening throughout the day.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Laces all day, every time. I've had issues with BOA's breaking and even when they worked, they needed constant retightening. They also caused be pressure points.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

campbellt3 said:


> Laces all day, every time. I've had issues with BOA's breaking and even when they worked, they needed constant retightening. They also caused be pressure points.


I bought some "strapins" velcro powerstraps for my lace-up TM2s. might be a while before I get to test them out though...

you could also use the velcro powerstraps that are sold for ski-boots. essentially the same thing


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Have had both laces > boas for convience and adjustibility > ski buckles on AT Boots for performance and comfort


----------

